#   >   >  50%

## 9twa

()  50% ,      , ?     ,     ?   -.  -  ?           ,    ( ).
   (      ,     ((()           . 
       (  )
- ,   
-    
-  ?   706    .
   ,     )),        .

----------


## 240

> 


  ,   . :Razz:       .     - ,       .  - !.        ,  ""   ,   71, 81.      .  , -   .   ,  .   71,    14 ,   - 24 .   ,   (  ,    ),   .   ,   .  -  .

----------


## serge22

> ()  50% ,      , ?     ,     ?   -.  -  ?


   ,    : http://www.ngpedia.ru/id290209p2.html
        .
(      .)
   , ,     .
,      .
 -     "  -  U ".  ""   .     .

----------

us4el

----------


## UA9AU

> -  ?   706   .


 ,  " "! :Smile:

----------


## us4el

"   ,     .       " ( ...  ).....    "",    .    --  ,    ,       (   ).  ,    " "       .  ( 20% ), ,        , ..   CW ,SSB. .............??????

----------


## ur4qrc

.     :        ,   10-15                 ,     10%      .    ( -23 )              .            ,      .

----------

RW6HRM

----------


## ur4qrc

70   ,      ,        ,   .   2   250   .        .

----------

micyaylo

----------


## 9twa

> ...        .


   ,  -39   100 ,    50   300   . :Crazy:     ,   . ((

----------

UB3RBU

----------


## RW6AU Dima

,      -39      ,  .     ,      .

----------

Serg, UB3RBU

----------


## 9twa

> ,      -39      ,  .     ,      .


  ,     ,          (  ) ,  6    .    24 \  ,          (  ).     1 .       78 .
    -39?  600     , 300         :Razz:

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 9twa

> ,    -700,    2 .  ?


     -78  (     QRZ )   9,  39  1,5.
    -700  5 ( -20) ,      ::::

----------


## 9twa

> -43,    .


, ,    ,     ,       43.

----------


## rw0ab

,   .

----------


## 9twa

> ,   .


  .




> : http://tubeamplifier.narod.ru/




, .

----------

